# jb learning



## Ediron (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi I know some of you have recommended the Jb course for the NREMT

and I wanted to know if you guys have passed the NREMT the first try with this course?
r the questions similar to those in NREMT?


----------



## reaper (Dec 24, 2009)

It is not a course. It is just a bank of test questions. I think it is worth the money, for anyone that has problems testing. It will let you see how the questions are formated.


----------



## redcrossemt (Dec 25, 2009)

** Do a search, lots of talk about JB Learning here already. **

Summary: Many have passed first time after doing JB Learning. I passed paramedic first time after taking it. The questions are similar to NR and will help you prepare.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2009)

Many of my classmates bought it and used it for NREMT-P. I've not seen anyone who used it fail the written.

I did not use it, and passed the written fine.


----------



## redcrossemt (Dec 25, 2009)

Jon said:


> I did not use it, and passed the written fine.



Maybe I shouldn't have admitted using it!!


----------



## MissMedicCMO (Dec 27, 2009)

I used it and swear by it...The first time I took it, im not gonna lie..i failed it...I didn't study thought I knew it all already and wasn't familar with the way the questions were worded.  I originally bought jb learning but didn't use it because I thought the questions were not really geared toward the national registry..so needless to say went back 15 days later and passed with no problems.  And the second time I used jb learning and not one of the websites...A world of difference..it is def. worth the money..and of course..ya gotta use it..lol


----------



## blevinsjosh (Jan 11, 2010)

I used this program as well. I failed my first attempt to the medic nremt.... I used the program allot and felt that I began to remember the questions in the test bank. Overall it is a good program tho


----------



## apumic (Jan 11, 2010)

Before spending money, I'd always suggest going to your local library. Also, most universities (and probably some community colleges as well) have free interlibrary loan programs, which can often get you great study resources for free. No need to spend your hard-earned money unless you know you're bad at test-taking.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 11, 2010)

apumic said:


> Before spending money, I'd always suggest going to your local library. Also, most universities (and probably some community colleges as well) have free interlibrary loan programs, which can often get you great study resources for free. No need to spend your hard-earned money unless you know you're bad at test-taking.



That's fine and dandy, but not good practice for an electronic test. Especially for those of you who have not taken computer-based exams before, JB Learning is a big help!


----------



## Velosprocket (Jan 26, 2010)

Geez, I just signed up for the JB Learning site and I'm feeling STUPID!

I thought I had a pretty good grasp too.  I aced all my tests in class.


----------



## jmunar (Feb 1, 2010)

JB Test Prep is a great tool and investment. I used it to find my weak spots and studied over the sections in my Text. It's also in the format of how computer based testing is for the National Registry test.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 8, 2010)

reaper said:


> It is not a course. It is just a bank of test questions. I think it is worth the money, for anyone that has problems testing. It will let you see how the questions are formated.




This^^^
passed the Nat'l test first time.  none of the questions were on the test, but got you to know what KIND of questions will be asked.. 
and more importantly, what areas you need to be studying on.


----------



## CAPilot55 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm taking national registry on thursday..and keep using JB Learning and have been using it for about a week. But I think i am just starting to memorize the answers to the questions because i've taken the practice exams and finals over 15 times..Anyone have any input?


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 9, 2010)

CAPilot55 said:


> I'm taking national registry on thursday..and keep using JB Learning and have been using it for about a week. But I think i am just starting to memorize the answers to the questions because i've taken the practice exams and finals over 15 times..Anyone have any input?



Make sure you read and know why the answer is correct and you will be fine.  As other people have stated, you will not see the exact JB Learning questions on the test.  The JB site does an excellent job of showing you where your weakness is.


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 10, 2010)

*proof positive?*

Many people swear by it.. but I say otherwise.

There will be those individuals on either end of the spectrum... but for the most part, if you were awake at least half the time in school (and reasonably intelligent), you won't need JB Learning to pass National Registry.

I (and many others) have not used it and passed with no problem. I waited 4 months after graduating, and didn't crack a book until the day before testing... and only to review the rule of nines and OB

I think it works for those who _believe_ it will work for them... yeah, I'm a pessimistic cynic.


----------



## themooingdawg (Feb 10, 2010)

alphatrauma said:


> Many people swear by it.. but I say otherwise.
> 
> There will be those individuals on either end of the spectrum... but for the most part, if you were awake at least half the time in school (and reasonably intelligent), you won't need JB Learning to pass National Registry.
> 
> ...



i dont even know how this post even warrants a post in itself, unless you're trying to subtley brag about yourself; I dont see how any additional exercises and practice tests can harm anybody, but instead help the individual


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 11, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> i dont even know how this post even warrants a post in itself, unless you're trying to subtley brag about yourself; I dont see how any additional exercises and practice tests can harm anybody, but instead help the individual



Then maybe you ought to read it again. 

If my post hit a nerve... well, that's just unfortunate. I was hoping to convey how irrelevant JB Learning is to successfully passing the NR. I don't need to brag, *subtly* or otherwise, as I don't feel (for me) that passing the NR is anything worth harping about. I have much more laudable exploits that I can lay claim to.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 11, 2010)

any help is good help.  Like I stated, jblearning did a good job of showing me what to concentrate on. 
www.emtb.com helped me learn the terminology and mechanics.


----------



## OHMEDIC (Feb 20, 2010)

I used JBLearning to take my NREMT-P exam...I did pass it on the first time but just because you are taking the JBLearning questions doesn't mean you can put the books down.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 20, 2010)

OHMEDIC said:


> I used JBLearning to take my NREMT-P exam...I did pass it on the first time but just because you are taking the JBLearning questions doesn't mean you can put the books down.



+1 on this !!!


----------



## ivanh3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I used JB learning, and I have mixed feelings. I felt the questions were good questions, however, I felt they were in no way similiar to the NREMT questions. Without going into specifics I will say this: the NREMT questions did not seem near as "concrete" as the JB questions. I did like the way you could concentrate on a specific area with JB learning, and I do feel you can identify your weak areas.


----------

